# Twins Have Different Fathers



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Twins Have Different Fathers, New Jersey Judge Finds in Paternity Case | NBC New York

I recommend that all you men out there routinely DNA the baby as soon as you hit the door from the hospital. Even if there is no suspicion at all you’re playing for big stakes. The cost to benefit ratio is huge and no one has to know. 

Buy a DNA kit at Walmart, Amazon or about any drug store for $30. Swab the inside of your cheek and the kids with a Q-tip and sent it to a lab with $130 more.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

From the article...



> The judge ruled that the man owes $28 per week.


Uhhh... that number seem a bit low to anyone else?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh... that number seem a bit low to anyone else?


Yes! I don't see how the judge thinks 112 bucks a month is going to do squat.

I could barely take care of my pets for that amount, let alone a child.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Yes! I don't see how the judge thinks 112 bucks a month is going to do squat.
> 
> *I could barely take care of my pets for that amount*, let alone a child.


LOL... I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Yes! I don't see how the judge thinks 112 bucks a month is going to do squat.
> 
> I could barely take care of my pets for that amount, let alone a child.




Maybe the guy only make $200/month.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I was at a party 6 or 7 years ago and when I went to get a refill from the keg, a guy was there *****ing about how 110 a month in child support was killing him and he thought he should go back to court. 

He was in his early 30's and worked part time as a store clerk some where.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

As I understand it the test had already shown he was only the father of one but she tried get cs for both anyway and refused to name the other father. 

Pretty trashy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Takes a busy woman to make two babies with two men in one week.

Shockingly, no birth control was ever a consideration. Friends in New Jersey- enjoy your new twins- you paid for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Actually, different DNA for the twins *does not* always mean different fathers.

Lydia Fairchild - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> From the article...
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh... that number seem a bit low to anyone else?


That pretty much tells you what he has almost no income.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Graywolf2 said:


> I recommend that all you men out there routinely DNA the baby as soon as you hit the door from the hospital.
> 
> Even if there is no suspicion at all you’re playing for big stakes.


:iagree: Absolutely it should be a required by law part of the standard tests.

That removes the onus from the parents and addresses the states interest in establishing paternity.


I love the new emphasis on "Mens" issues here on TAM!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Graywolf2 said:


> I recommend that all you men out there routinely DNA the baby as soon as you hit the door from the hospital. Even if there is no suspicion at all you’re playing for big stakes. The cost to benefit ratio is huge and no one has to know.
> 
> Buy a DNA kit at Walmart, Amazon or about any drug store for $30. Swab the inside of your cheek and the kids with a Q-tip and sent it to a lab with $130 more.


What happens if the cheapy DNA test you bought at Walmart comes back wrong?

Why be a chicken ****? Just be a man about it and tell your wife straight out that you're going to DNA the baby and get the work done a reputable lab.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> What happens if the cheapy DNA test you bought at Walmart comes back wrong?
> 
> Why be a chicken ****? Just be a man about it and tell your wife straight out that you're going to DNA the baby and get the work done a reputable lab.


Then the wife has a lot of explaining to do. That's where my DNA tests came from. 
And both came back negative. 

Besides, if a husband walks up to his wife, and says "I want to paternity test my children," she DEFINITELY won't take that the wrong way.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

What I meant by wrong is, that the cheapy test gave the wrong result. As in it said the father wasn't the father but he really is the father.

We had a thread here a while back where a second (better) test showed that the OP was actually the father. The first test was a cheapy test bought on Amazon, (I think).

ETA: If a husband has that much doubt in his wife then he needs to own it and not be sneaky. What is he afraid of?


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> What I meant by wrong is, that the cheapy test gave the wrong result. As in it said the father wasn't the father but he really is the father.
> 
> We had a thread here a while back where a second (better) test showed that the OP was actually the father.


And you failed to respond to the part about how the wife would react. 

I am willing to bet my next pay check at least half the wives on this forum, would NOT be ok with a guy paternity testing.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldn't take that bet because I agree with you, I would've been extremely hurt and devastated. I still think it's chicken **** to do it on the sly.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> What I meant by wrong is, that the cheapy test gave the wrong result. As in it said the father wasn't the father but he really is the father.
> 
> We had a thread here a while back where a second (better) test showed that the OP was actually the father. The first test was a cheapy test bought on Amazon, (I think).


Wow. That's scary as f*ck. Did he ever get details w/ respect to how/why the first test came back negative? Were the kits or samples mixed up at the lab? Faulty or out-of-date equipment? Incorrect testing protocols applied to the samples?



soccermom2three said:


> ETA: If a husband has that much doubt in his wife then he needs to own it and not be sneaky. *What is he afraid of?*


Being wrong.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Gus, I'm so bad at remembering names of posters. Now I'm thinking that the poster wasn't here, it was at another site I used to read. The poster thought it was a mix up at the lab. What made him doubt the results was his wife's reaction. She was so upset and adamant that the baby was his that they had another test done. The new test showed he was father.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Didn't read the link... but when my first set of twins was born I remember an article about a woman who had twins - one white and one black. Kind of hard to hide THAT one ?. Maybe pull the race card - "you knew my ancestors included interracial marriages and skin color varies genetically - what are you - racist??!?" But I don't think anyone would really buy that.
> 
> The women in the article dropped 2 eggs the same week - one fertilized by hubby and one by lover. I assume the scenario was the same here...


Kinda reminds me of that scene in "Me, Myself, and Irene"...

Finneran: "Charlie, just between you and me... did you ever notice that your kids have sort of a year-round tan?"

Charlie: "Yeah, well, uhhh... my great grandmother's half Italian."


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Gus, I'm so bad at remembering names of posters. Now I'm thinking that the poster wasn't here, it was at another site I used to read. The poster thought it was a mix up at the lab. What made him doubt the results was his wife's reaction. She was so upset and adamant that the baby was his that they had another test done. The new test showed he was father.


Wow. That had to suck.

I wonder what prompted him to have the testing done. Red flags? Long-held suspicions? Met one of his wife's exes and he thought that the kid kinda looked like him?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Didn't read the link... but when my first set of twins was born I remember an article about a woman who had twins - one white and one black. Kind of hard to hide THAT one ?. Maybe pull the race card - "you knew my ancestors included interracial marriages and skin color varies genetically - what are you - racist??!?" But I don't think anyone would really buy that.


There are a pair of twin girls from England that really are twins from the same father and one is a fair skinned redhead and the other is quite dark. Both mother and father are 1/2 Algerian. It just turns out one got very light genes and the other got very dark genes.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> There are a pair of twin girls from England that really are twins from the same father and one is a fair skinned redhead and the other is quite dark. Both mother and father are 1/2 Algerian. It just turns out one got very light genes and the other got very dark genes.


I remember seeing this on one of the news sites a while back. IIRC, despite their differences in hair and skin color, they do actually look quite similar.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> What happens if the cheapy DNA test you bought at Walmart comes back wrong?
> 
> Why be a chicken ****? Just be a man about it and tell your wife straight out that you're going to DNA the baby and get the work done a reputable lab.


So you're advocating men be up front about it. 

Then saying crap like this. 



> I wouldn't take that bet because I agree with you, I would've been extremely hurt and devastated. I still think it's chicken **** to do it on the sly.


You don't like men doing it all it seems. 
Do it up front, and you are hurt. 
Do it on the sly, and we're chicken sh!t. 


You can't have it both ways. 

Now, if you don't like men paternity testing because your my mom's long lost cousin, then that would explain your stance.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> Maybe the guy only make $200/month.


Sure -- that is why he could not afford a condom! 

Wasn't there a famous star that gave birth to a dark skin child? She eventually learned that there was interracial blood in her family background and this woman carried that gene. I am not sure but I think her first name was Diana.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ifweonly said:


> Sure -- that is why he could not afford a condom!
> 
> Wasn't there a famous star that gave birth to a dark skin child? She eventually learned that there was interracial blood in her family background and this woman carried that gene. I am not sure but I think her first name was Diana.


I think that was Doris Day. I remember the story from when I was a kid.

The only thing is that it was a rumor and is not true. The rumor came up because people thought that would explain why her husband tried to force an abortion and then tried to kill her.

"She married trombonist Al Jorden, when she was just 17 and carrying his child. A schizophrenic psychotic, Jorden wrongly decided the baby was not his and tried to force a miscarriage on his wife with a backstreet abortionist’s emetic. When that failed he threatened her with a gun and then unsuccessfully inflicted a few savage beatings. When the three-year marriage collapsed, Jorden committed suicide."


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, I'd never heard that about Doris Day. She always looked so cheerful in public and on screen. In reality those experiences must have left permanent psychological scars.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> I wouldn't take that bet because I agree with you, I would've been extremely hurt and devastated. I still think it's chicken **** to do it on the sly.


A significant % of babies are fathered by other than the presumed father. Somewhere in the neighborhood of 1 in 18 babies, depending on which study you look at. The emotional and financial cost to the deceived man is enormous. He may even be deprived of ever having his own biological children as a result.

The mother who does this gets pregnant on the sly and then for months or years keeps the truth from him on the sly.

False paternity cuts across every racial and socio-economic line. Studies show the longer the marriage and the more children in the family, the higher the chance of false paternity (think about that one).

False paternity is neither rare nor without severe cost to the deceived man. Most such men have no known reason to suspect their wives of cheating, yet they did and got pregnant _on the sly_.

Paternity testing at birth should be mandatory now that the technology is cheap.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't quite remember how we got onto the subject, but I had a discussion concerning paternity fraud w/ one of my co-workers a few months ago. He told me that the husband of one of his ex's cousins committed suicide upon discovering that his eldest child wasn't his biological offspring.

Prior to the birth of the child, he'd been a real loser... always into something and always in trouble w/ the law. Once his wife (not sure if they were married at the time) became pregnant w/ the first child, he cut out all the bullsh*t, turned himself around, and worked hard to become the model father. He worked tirelessly to provide for his wife and children (they had more), and he spent nearly every free moment w/ them.

I'm not sure how he found out, but apparently discovering that what inspired his transformation was essentially a lie was just too much for him. And, while suicide was obviously a very poor and extremely selfish decision for him to make, that's exactly the kind of trauma that paternity fraud can inflict on a man.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

In more than one case, a woman who gave birth to a white baby and a black baby (twins) did not have an affair. It was the result of a mistake at a fertility clinic--the instrument(s) they used to help fertilize her had not been properly cleaned, and sperm from another, African-American, couple's procedure got mixed in with the new couple's. (EEEWWWW about the hygiene issue; eeewwwwww, ewwwwww, eewwwww!!!!!). 

The couple raises the two kids as their own, although if I remember correctly, the bio dad of the one twin (the man not married to their mom) has some type of visitation rights. (this is an American case where the kids must be in their mid- to late teens now).

Complicated, but all the adults were being responsible. 

I've done a web search and discovered that the story I recall was not a one-time deal. It's happened elsewhere, too. And it seems most of the negative reaction comes from people who assume "mom stepped out," or some who think that it's a sign of the dangers of genetic engineering (when IVF is involved). 

So I guess the moral of the story is, think twice before anyone over reacts to a "surprise" in the delivery room. A lot of things can be involved that have nothing to do with infidelity.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Bring a sharpie to the delivery room and write the baby's name on him/her in several places before being taken from mom.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

In black American families, you may see a range of skin color. I am often confused for white while my brother is very dark.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chimerism is the strangest. That's where one twin completely absorbs the other in the first few weeks of fertilization. You can have one person with two sets of genes, sometimes redundant organs, because s/he is actually two people in one. 

Creepy as fvck.


----------

